# White Egyptian Moraslat



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

​


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Wood love to have this pigeon


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Can it eat?
What does it eat?
How did they get the bill like that?


It's so creepy.... But, I kinda like it. Looking at the other ones I'd prefer one that the top/bottom bill line up better.
So weird but so cool


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like that bird got hit with an ugly stick lol


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice looking! How does it eat


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I can't stop thinking about this question; How does it eat and what?


----------



## p1g30n l0v3r (Oct 22, 2013)

O my God. Is it Really a Pigeon ? Can it take food to eat ?


----------



## Bayir Doucan (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello Mohamad,my name is Doucan and I wish to speak with you.


----------

